# My first project



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are three pics of the first coat thing I made for my Nola. It's fleece and it wasn't hemed so it's not perfect. I added two iron on flowers to the front for extra pazaz. It's rough around the edges but it serves it's purpose, to look cute and to keep her warm.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww I love it Nola is so pretty looks like my Poco with short hair he looks scared alot too. I think you did great with the pattern.Here's Poco see the same scared look :lol:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I think I have that same fleece . does it have little black scottie dogs at the bottom? I have it to make a blanket for my mom's chi. 

It looks great as a coat though!! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

*laughing* Nola usually doesn't look scared when I take her picture. She's actually very photogenic. It's just that I placed her on the couch and was trying to make her sit so I could get a good picture. She's like "Mommy, what are you doing!?!?!"

Yes, that's the same exact fabric I got for her coat. I'm thinking of making a pillow out of the rest of it. I'm not sure yet though.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

wow thats really quiet funky! love it
mia
x


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

It looks great, very stylish!


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I love it! It is wonderful. I'm inspired to start sewing!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*OH*

Oh darling I love that coat! You cleaver lady! I wish I had the talent and patience - but I don't! WELL DONE U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

that looks great! I love the flower 'frog' on the front!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow! That looks great! :shock: 
I wish I could make something like that myself


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

wow i love that fabric very cute!!


----------

